# Huber Tractors



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

Well recently i went to the west liberty labor day i live close to here i go there every year the have a antique tractor parade pulls and huge flee market selling. well i saw a 1930 huber tractor i talked to the guy for awhile and he says these are super rare which i believe him the mainly made all there parts off other tractors because there were a small company like oliver headlights and what not i should of got some pictures for you guys but if u guys know any more tell me please im really into this huber brand.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Some well built yesterday iron indeed.trike models have little Farmall F style,some of older Huber has JD look also,I thought Huber was mostly paving equipment didn't realize the rich history...thanks for sharing.


----------

